# Advice on a simple smoking cover



## pfaas (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm new to cold smoking and have just bought the small  ProQ Cold Smoke Generator.  I'm now thinking of what to smoke in.  I've seen really good set ups with oil drums, filing cabinets, and custom built wooden boxes.  But as I'm only smoking cheeses, veg, & small cuts, for personal use I just need a small set up.  As the generator is supposed to not give out any heat I'm thinking of setting up a couple of racks, over the generator, that can be covered with a medium size cardboard box - Gives me an excuse to keep buying boxes of 12 bottles of wine.so I can renew the used box when I want.  A really basic question is whether I need to encourage air flow with a hole/chimney on top, or whether it's best to keep the box as air tight as possible.  Any advice on box set ups welcomed.  Thanks


----------



## donr (Jan 6, 2014)

I have seen the cardboard box done before.  I have seen a cardboard box covered in aluminum foil and used as an oven to bake a quite tasty cake as well.

Yes, you will need a vent to let air in at the bottom & out at the top.  In my electric brinkman, I used (4) 1/2" holes in the bottom & (3) 1-1/16" holes in the top and that works just fine for the AMNPS on both pellets & dust.  I would disperse the holes in the top to help encourage more even smoke flow in the box.


----------



## pfaas (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.  I aim to construct my smoker this week and hopefully try a first smoke next week.


----------



## superdave (Jan 8, 2014)

If you grow tired of the cardboard boxes, I'm thinking that the smallest Weber Smokey Joe style bbq would be a great box as it has vents and is very compact.  The grill grate is already there to put your food items on.


----------



## venture (Jan 9, 2014)

Only two people in our house, so I only smoke 4 or 5 lbs at a time.

My Weber kettle with the AMNS works perfectly.

I didn't have to find a box or build anything!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------

